# Extra Credits (web show)



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

Bloody hell this just goes from strength to strength.

best show about gaming on the web

this is this weeks  episode
http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/call-of-juarez-the-cartel


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

earlier this year it helped me  pick a topic for  my PGCE


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 23, 2011)

I WAS BEGINNING TO WONDER IF ANYONE ELSE HAS WATCHED THIS


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Watched the odd episode, nicely done from what I've seen.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 23, 2011)

i think just about all of them are well worth a watch

these two helped influence my assignments
http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/tangential-learning
http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/gamifying-education


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Bloody hell this just goes from strength to strength.
> 
> best show about gaming on the web
> 
> ...



Yes, I liked how they totally tore those developers a new one without even raising their voice.


----------

